

XVim – Xcode plugin for Vim keybindings - austengary
https://github.com/JugglerShu/XVim

======
Watabou
I use XVim and I love it, it's decent enough and I would be editing very
slowly in Xcode without it.

Things I wish it would have:

1\. ge and gE

2\. Marks like ``

3\. Changelists so I can g; and g,

4\. Visual block replace.

5\. Something like the surround.vim plugin to surround blocks of text.

The one thing I absolutely love is the keybindings support so I can map
something like <leader>f to Open Files (a fuzzy finding tool that comes with
Xcode).

Or my favorite, <leader>d to Look up documentation under the cursor. No more
option+clicking with your mouse! (Useful for Swift to check what type the
compiler has inferred)

Here's a link to my ~/.xvimrc if anyone wants more:

[https://github.com/ajh17/dotfiles/blob/master/.xvimrc](https://github.com/ajh17/dotfiles/blob/master/.xvimrc)

------
leorocky
This is awesome and probably took considerable work. There is no plugin system
for Xcode, which has always bugged me. Why would Apple not make Xcode
officially extensible. Xcode plugins make Xcode unstable and break when Xcode
is updated.

------
seertaak
I love this plugin -- it's not perfect, but it gives me just enough of vim to
make XCode pleasant to use.

------
bodyfour
Any idea how it compares with the commercial ViEmu plugin? I've never tried
their Xcode plugin, but years ago I used ViEmu for Visual Studio and found its
emulation pretty solid.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
And for Visual Studio, there's VsVim:
[https://github.com/jaredpar/VsVim](https://github.com/jaredpar/VsVim)

~~~
monk_the_dog
VsVim is OK, but I don't find it good enough to replace my usual emacs/evil. I
did find it useful to define a gdb-like single key debugging mode. This lets
me use keys like the space-bar, s, and f keys to step over/into/out of instead
of F10, F11, S-F11. I mostly use the following keys:

s StepInto <Space> StepOver f StepOut b ToggleBreakpoint c Start K
StopDebugging u (Move up the stack) d (Move down the stack) B BuildSolution C
Compile <M-'> GoToNextLocation

I also remapped C-d/C-u to enter/exit this debugging mode, but since I never
use VS for editing I mostly just keep the keys remapped to debugging keys.

